# Your O2 voicemail password



## SadBob (3 Apr 2014)

Was looking for an old (2 months or so) voice message on my voice mail tonight. Stumbled into a beginners voice mail guide as follows 171, followed by 888 for a new customer introduction to voice mail guide. Am not a beginner so pressed * to exit as instructed. On exiting it gave me my current password on exiting ..... be aware O2 customers. Will inform them tomorrow as cant now.


----------



## Lightning (3 Apr 2014)

Am I missing something here ... what is wrong with O2 telling you your password after you are already connected to the voicemail service?


----------



## SadBob (3 Apr 2014)

Someone picking up your phone, dialing 171 and following the steps above and getting your password. You don't need to enter your password to do this. Obviously, care should be taken with leaving your handset lying around unlocked.


----------



## seantheman (3 Apr 2014)

SadBob said:


> care should be taken with leaving your handset lying around unlocked.


Fair stab at the definition of an oxymoron there


----------



## SadBob (3 Apr 2014)

It’s not a ‘stab’ at anything and doesn’t come close to an oxymoron. Care can still be taken. Anyway, an idiots guide then;
•	Your O2 phone left  anywhere with keypad unlocked or with a timed locked not initiated. Or worse, you lend your mobile to someone in distress for an emergency call.
•	Some scobe or other distressed vindictive individual picks it up while you’re getting a round in and dials 171, followed by 888 and then * to exit – your voice mail password is given on exit to them.
•	Assume I’m the scobe and on exiting it gives me your voice mail password as it does
•	I now have complete access to your messages and voicemail commands from an external source including any land line and my own mobile by dialling the 08/whatever, followed by a 5 and your no. and then the password given and hey presto your messages and voicemail are mine.


----------

